
A Dilemma for Humanity: Stark Inequality or Total War - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/06/business/economy/a-dilemma-for-humanity-stark-inequality-or-total-war.html
======
dpflan
"Many social scientists — not to say left-leaning politicians — would like to
believe that there are ways to push back: higher minimum wages, perhaps a
universal basic income to help curb poverty; sharply higher income tax rates
for the rich along with a wealth tax; a weakening of intellectual property
rules, curbs on monopolies and coordination of labor standards around the
world; maybe a dollop of capital given to each citizen so all can benefit from
the high returns on investment."

I hope there can be some interesting discussion here.

